# مهامات الوقاية الشخصية



## مهندس توليد (2 فبراير 2009)

الاخوة الافاضل
اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير
سعدت كثير بالكم الهائل من المعلومات التي يزخر بها هذا المنتدى وخصوصاً ( السلامة والصحة المهنية )
ويشهد الله انني استفدت الكثير ... أسال الله ان يوفق القائمين عليه 
اخواني كما عهتكم ارجو من لدية معلومة عن المواصفات العالمية لمهامات الوقاية الشخصية ان يؤشدني عليها او يضعها مشكوراً 
شكراً لكم سلفاً


----------



## مهندس توليد (9 فبراير 2009)

الاخوة الافاضل وعلى راسهم الاستاذ غسان 
أمل منكم مساعدتي
شكراً


----------



## علي الحميد (12 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

هذه مواصفات أوشا

http://www.sssih.com/ppe.zip


----------



## علي الحميد (13 فبراير 2009)

اضفت الرد قبل يوم كامل ولازال الموقع يعرض الموضوع برد واحد فقط!!!!


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (14 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا م/علي
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله
وارجوا التنويه عن النشاطات التي يدعمها موقعكم حيث اني لم استطع الوصول الي شيئ محدد بتفحصه
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## علي الحميد (14 فبراير 2009)

أخونا احمد ابو جلال

موقعنا ليس سوى حافظ ملفات ... file server...

لأن هناك عدد من الملفات التي أحتاجها online ولذلك حجزت هذا الدومين والمساحة...


----------



## عمروصلاح (31 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## أبوميرة (31 يناير 2010)

اخي ؟؟ الموقع مش شغال ؟؟ ممكن تبعته مرة تانية ؟ 

*السلام عليكم

هذه مواصفات أوشا

http://www.sssih.com/ppe.zip*


----------



## عمروصلاح (31 يناير 2010)

الموقع مش شغال ازاى بس ؟؟ انا لسه عامل داونلود من 10 دقايق


----------



## كتكوت حباب (7 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا" جزيلا"


----------

